# Looking to buy 1990 maxima,i need expert advice on what to look for,common problems??



## BIGPETEROCK29 (Dec 10, 2004)

WATS UP GUYS.i have a simple question before i buy this car.i found myself a 1990 Maxima GXE.it has 173,000 miles.guy is asking $1700,i got him down to $1400,it started up right away.underneath the hood is clean everything works,except for electrical all ok.full power when you shift the tranny.no body damage at all.no rust at all.which impressed me for a 15 year old car in general.title is clean.im wondering how reliable would you experts think this maxima is.would i have any common problems to look out for.if anyone would know,you boys and girls will.i need a reliable car that i can take immaculate care of and it will love me right back.please fellas im looking for some expert advice by maxima lovers. :cheers: thanx ahead of timee


----------



## bc11 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Nissan problems*

Hi, I bought a 91 max for my daughter a couple years ago with about 173K on it. At 200K the engine overheated and you can read my posts on that. The car has generally run like a top. I have replaced all the window regulators. I've read where that is a common problem but I also don't know if the kids are playing with the power windows or not. She lets the other kids really trash up her car. I found a source in CA for about $70 apiece. One broke again on a rear window and I just cut some tin shims to hold the window up and unplugged the regulator. It is always the wire getting ratnested and the motors have been ok. 

I've replaced the brakes which is normal maintenance. When I bought it, the boots on the cv joints were broken and I finallly replaced those when one side started making a grinding noise while cornering. They lasted a long time (about 15K) before it started making noise. Unfortunately, I didn't know this car had anti-lock brakes until after I bought 2 new half shafts for a car without anti-lock brakes. I had a heck of a time getting the right side one on but figured out it had anti-lock brakes when the dash light came on the first time we drove afterwards. (oh well, live and learn, the parts guy asked if it was anti-lock and I said no. I now know that the manifold along the fender with all the metal brake lines coming into it is the anti-lock system). 

I did have the railing on the sun roof break. I finally got it close again and have forbidden its use. It is too much trouble to try to fix on this car. as you have to take the whole ceiling cover down and I've never done that before.

It also has some paint fading problems in places on the hood and fenders. Other than those issues. it has been a good school car.


----------



## BIGPETEROCK29 (Dec 10, 2004)

*THANX,found out more info on this maxima.*

hi bc11,thanx very much for the information,i really do appreciate it.i carfaxed this maxima im looking to buy,and found out it was purchased and has been a pennsylvania car since brand new.which means to me that this car has 173,000 HIGHWAY miles :hal: .so the engine is probally in excellent condition.im going to look at it today and test drive it,have my friend who knows alot about foreign cars take a look at it for me.im confident in the car,cause i know many people who have has this model maxima and got many,many solid years out of it.keep coming with the info guys,its greatly appreciated.thanxxx


----------



## bc11 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, good luck with it. I don't know about the highway mile issue. It probably also has a lot of in town miles. You didn't say if the car came from the city of Philly, the mountains of Pittsburg, or the hills around Gettysburg, but don't attach too much to the highway mile issue. Just look to see if it is burning oil or blowing blue smoke indicative of an oil burner. With it running, pull the oil cap to see if it there is any blowby with smoke coming back out. The best thing is to do a compression check if you want to spend the money. You can test it by driving it though. Have someone behind you so that whenever you floor it they can see if it blows out any smoke. Listen for any ticking, tapping or other strange noises or clattering around the cam shafts. If this clatters alot you may not want it (the camshaft bearings may be bad). Also check the cv boots for tears.

I'm not afraid of that high of mileage, it could last a long time or quit tomorrow. You just have the usual issues with changing brakes, starters, alternators, and the other stuff that breaks. I've also found that old japanese plastic parts become brittle with age and break easily such as around the engine and the interior.


----------

